# First Post: How long and at what temp do should a smoke a 17 lb Pork Shoulder?



## lazytitan (Dec 22, 2012)

Hi all,

This is my first post here. I have been getting into smoking and make everything taste great. So bought a 17lb pork shoulder to cook for my huge family for Christmas. What temp do I cook it at and how long. 

FYI my grill with one burner on gets to about 235 degrees F. I am using a smoke daddy that I just hook up to my propane grill, loving it so far.


----------



## bruno994 (Dec 22, 2012)

Welcome, make sure you head over to Roll Call to properly introduce yourself to the rest of the gang.  As far as your shoulder, figure 1 1/2 to 2 hours per pound at that temp (235).  You could kick up the temp without any real issues, especially with that cut of meat.  If your planning on pulling the pork, get it to at least 190+ IT.  I cook mine to at least 205, or when the shoulder blade bone pulls cleanly from the meat.  Depending on time constraints, you might consider putting smoke on it for 4 to 6 hours, then kicking up the temps to assist in finishing it off either on the grill or in the oven.  Once it gets to your finishing temp,  wrap it up, place it in a cooler for a couple of hours and if possible, only pull whats needed per serving, this will help in keeping the meat moist and juicy.  Put all the leftovers in vacuum seal bags or freezer storage bags and reheat later.


----------



## fishwrestler (Dec 22, 2012)

That is a big piece of meat. I would be worried about the the safety zone and getting it above the 140 deg mark in 4 hours. With a piece of meat that big you are looking at 25+ hour smoke time. Is your piece of meat a whole pork shoulder  or a pork butt. If it is a pork butt and you bought a cryovaced package your piece of meat may in fact be two pieces of meat and you will not have an issue with time. let us know if you have a whole pork shoulder or pork butts. 

Good Luck,

Robert


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Dec 22, 2012)

What exactly do you have?

Is it two pork butts?
Is it an intact butt and picnic?
Skin on?
Skin off?
Fat trimmed?

~Martin


----------



## Sandi Dominie (Mar 30, 2018)

diggingdogfarm said:


> What exactly do you have?
> 
> Is it two pork butts?
> Is it an intact butt and picnic?
> ...


I am smoking 2 pork butts a total of 17 pounds. How long do you think and at what temp


----------



## phatbac (Mar 30, 2018)

two pork butts about 8.5 each you are looking at 235 at the 12-14 hour range most likely. you will have enough pulled pork to feed about 35 people (adults) so enjoy that party you are throwing or plan on freezing some afterwards. get some smoke on the pork and cook to an IT of about 200ish -205 degrees and shred away. add your favorite sauce and your family will think you are a hero!

Happy Smoking,
phatbac


----------

